# Tabellenhintergrund onMouseover wechseln



## online (9. Mai 2004)

hallo,

ich weiß, dass das irgendwie geht, ich krieg es nur nicht hin!
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich will, dass sich mein tabellenhintergrund, wenn man drüber fährt ,ändert!

MFG

Online


----------



## Quaese (9. Mai 2004)

Hi,

zum Ändern der Hintergrundfarbe:

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<table onMouseOver="this.style.backgroundColor='paleturquoise';">

Zum Ändern des Hintergrundbildes:

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<table onMouseOver="this.style.backgroundImage='url(bild.gif)';">

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## online (9. Mai 2004)

Gut, danke!
Gib es irgendwo ein Verzeichnis, indem man so Daten wie
 style.backroundColor
nachschauen kann?
Weil, ich wollte dabei noch die Farbe der Schrift ändern!

MDG

Online


----------



## Quaese (9. Mai 2004)

Hi,

hier ein Link zu den Style-Eigenschaften die Du auf jeden Fall mit JavaScript ändern kannst.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## online (9. Mai 2004)

ok, danke!
Also schaut das dann so aus, wenn ich onMouseOver die Schriftfarbe ändern will:

onMouseOver="this.style.Color='#000000'"

aber das funktioniert nicht!

Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass ich der Tabelle weiter oben eine andere Farbe zugeordnet hab?
Kannst du mir nochmal helfen?


----------



## Quaese (9. Mai 2004)

Hi,

fast - JavaScript ist case-sensitive und somit muss das *color* klein geschrieben werden.

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;onMouseOver="this.style.color='#000000';" 

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## online (10. Mai 2004)

ok, danke, aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht!

Hier mal der anfang meines scriptes:

```
<td width="78%"><table width="550"  border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#FFFFFF">
          <tr valign="middle" class="Stil1">
            <td width="20%" height="20" bgcolor="#606CA0" 
			onMouseOver="this.style.backgroundColor='#ffffff'; "; 
			onMouseOut="this.style.backgroundColor='#606ca0';">
			<div align="center">
			<a href="#">Home</a></div></td>
            <td width="20%" height="20" 
			onMouseOver="this.style.backgroundColor='#ffffff'; this.style.color='#000000';" 
			onMouseOut="this.style.backgroundColor='#606ca0';">
<div align="center">
```

ich hoffe, du kannst mir irgendwie helfen, weil ich nicht feststellen kann, warum er das nicht macht!

MFG

Online


----------



## Gumbo (10. Mai 2004)

Vierte Zeile, letztes Zeichen.


----------



## online (12. Mai 2004)

ok, danke, hab ich geändert, aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht!
Woran kann es sonst noch liegen?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Mai 2004)

Bei mir Funktioniert es sowohl im IE als auch im Mozilla mit deinem Code

```
<html>
<head></head>
<body>

<td width="78%"><table width="550"  border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#FFFFFF">
          <tr valign="middle" class="Stil1">
            <td width="20%" height="20" bgcolor="#606CA0"
            onMouseOver="this.style.backgroundColor='#ffffff';"
            onMouseOut="this.style.backgroundColor='#606ca0';">
            <div align="center">
            <a href="#">Home</a></div></td>
            <td width="20%" height="20"
            onMouseOver="this.style.backgroundColor='#ffffff'; this.style.color='#000000';"
            onMouseOut="this.style.backgroundColor='#606ca0';">
<div align="center">

</body>
</html>
```

Wenn du es für mehr (sprich fast alle ) Zellen brauchst, schau in unserer FAQ: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129991.html

bye


----------



## online (12. Mai 2004)

bei mir funktioniert auch dein script nicht,...

Dann liegt es wohl an mir!
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Mai 2004)

mit welchen Browser hast du es getestet...?


----------



## Gumbo (12. Mai 2004)

Lass mich raten: Du hast Javascript deaktiviert.


----------

